# You Might Be A Brainwashed DemocRAT If..................



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

1. You witnessed what happened on September 11th, and like Bill Maher, think America caused it and even deserved it. Conveniently, you forgot how many have died at the hands of terrorists during the Clinton administration and he failed to respond appropriately which only served to embolden UBL and Al Qu’ida. 

2. You think its unfair that America has such a great military, and agree with Madeline Albright that it needs to be turned over to a UN - comprised of countries, many of which are run by tyrants - to enforce America's safety from terror; and just like Albright, you think we are keeping Usama in some hole as until Bush needs a political trump card. 

3. You once thought "fighting" terror was OK, especially if it meant lobbing a missile or two. But you also saw no irony in the missile attack coming on the eve of the history-making impeachment of America's most scandalous and debauched president since Warren Harding. 

4. You have conveniently forgotten that Clinton/Gore embraced and passed the Defense of Marriage Act, a purely grandstanding piece of legislation which preemptively barred gay marriages from recognition under federal law for any purpose, but you never let anyone forget that Bush is against gay marriage and has proposed that a constitutional amendment be created. 

5. The Clinton Crime Bill of 1994 expanded to fifty the number of crimes that could draw the death penalty in federal court, reaching even crimes that did not include murder - the largest expansion of the death penalty in US history, but you scorned Governor George W. Bush for the number of executions during his administration in Texas. 

6. And while we are on the Clinton Crime Bill, which introduced mandatory life imprisonment for people convicted of a third felony in certain categories, it also maintained a 100-1 disproportion in sentencing for crimes involving powder and crack cocaine, even though the US Sentencing Commission had concluded that the disparity was racist. But Bush is routinely ridiculed by the likes of Julian Bond and Whoopi Goldberg as racist. 

7. You believe Libya's decision to halt its membership in the world of terror was due to the integrity and hard work of a guy being serviced by an intern, whose most memorable line in history will be, "I did not have sex with that woman....." 

8. You're a bit sad that Hillary has decided that it is in her best political future and chic to support of our troops, but remain assured in knowing it is only as a means of returning to the White house in 08. 

9. Chances are the closest you or a close family member come to past or present military service is having once watched Mash on TV, but you mock and demean those who do serve as being dumb, poor ******* and urban miscreants with no future but to pimp their blood in exchange for a job other than behind a fryolator or gas pump. 

10. You reject the need to reform social security as another Bush scam, but refuse to acknowledge that President Clinton was all set to start privatizing social security, until he could not resist the allurement of the divine Ms. Lewinsky and then had to expend his political capital in another direction -- saving his job. 

11. You curse the Patriot Act, but you looked the other way Clinton/Gore team passed the Counter-Terrorism and Effective Death Penalty Act of 1996, which was the precursor to the Patriot Act. The CTEDP Act, among other things required all communication providers to make existing and future communications wire-tap ready and allowed INS to deport immigrants without due process and denied prisoners the right to appeal to the federal bench based on habeas corpus petitions. But now you gas on incessantly about the violated rights of detainees in Cuba. 

12. Law Professor Anita Hill was embraced by the feminist movement when she came forward with her sexual harassment claims while Paula Jones, Gennifer Flowers and Monica Lewinsky were jeered.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:thumbup: Good post.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>
*So true HC, unfortunately, the left will never get it.
It defies belief how such a large segment of the population can possess such a vehement hatred of their country.
Especially when that country is the US.*

*VOTE FOR ME - I'M REPORTING FOR DUTY!!*


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Don't get me started.

Koz, you gotta get rid of that picture. I almost lost my dinner.

Unlike Baldwin and the rest of the Hollywood idiots, I really would leave the country if "SHE" was elected. I would lose all hope/faith in the majority of the population of this country.

I would rent out my house and take a four year leave of absence and move to Australia....live in a trailer on the beach. 

After her one term, and if the country is still intact, I would return.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Hey Koz,

Clouseau is right about that picture. It's horrifying. Please take it off & delete it from your PC before you get a virus.

If Billary is the best the DemocRATS can put up in '08 then I say we will be looking at another Republican president, again. I say let them keep her as their best shot and see what skelatons come tumbeling out of the closet before election time. Now, won't that be fun to watch??

A large segment of the country doesn't get what freedom is all about. They think that they are "*Entitled*" to it. Nothing is farther from the truth. Freedom in this country has been earned countless times over with the blood of our soldiers and civilians alike. These are the same people that turn on ABC, CBS, and NBC and expect middle-of-he-road journalistic reporting.

Is it true that the doorknob DID hit Dan Rather in the ass when he was leaving and trying to snake his way back in the door?? 
"What's the frequency Kenneth"


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Here's another gem I was sent.*

Liberal Defined

Midland Daily News, | Bill Sandt, Midland, MI

To the editor:

The term "liberal" has been used to defien the "progressive" wing of the Democratic Party. What does the term actually stand for? Her is my definition.

A "liberal" is:

One who believes that it is acceptable to murder unborn children and yet wants to save the lives of convicted serial killers and rapists on death row.

One who is in favor of affirmative action, but vehemently opposed the nomination of a black American to the Supreme Court of the United States.

One who alleges he or she is in avor of equal rights for women, but denigrates the career and accomplishments of Securetary of State Dr. Condoleeza Rice.

One who severely criticized the conduct of our government in protecting us from 9/11, but at the same time opposes the efforts of our government to prevent future acts of terrorism by opposing the Patriot Act.

One who is in favor of diversity but wants only liberal professors and teachers hired at our colleges and universities.

One who professes support for our troops but who trumpets every mis-deed of a small group of soldiers and totally ignores the heroic and helping acts of the overwhelming majority of the almost 150,000 soldiers stationed in Iraq and Afghanistan in an effort to demoralize the troops.

One who wanted to delay the vote in Iraq because the country was too unstable for such an important democratic practice, but now claims that the successful election is insignificant and meaningless.

One who believes that Al Jazeera, the Arab fundamentalist TV network, reports the news more accurately and is less biased than Fox News.

One who says he or she endorses free speech but makes sure that on our university campuses only politically correct utterances are allowed.

One who argues that Christian fundamentalist are worse than Arab fundamentalists.

One who complains about unemployment while at the same time is objecting to industrial development in this country because of pollution.

One who decries the price of gasoline and our trade deficit but at the same time opposes drilling for oil in federal lands.

I am sure there are more examples that could be listed, but I believe that the foregoing gives you an idea. The good news for Republicans is that liberals, such as Howard Dean, are about to assume the organizational helm of the Democratic Party. It can only be hoped that Mr. Dean will rely on the likes of Sen. Kennedy, Boxer, Levin and Clinton to formulate the Democratic platform, for that will assure a Republican victory.


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

9. Chances are the closest you or a close family member come to past or present military service is having once watched Mash on TV, but you mock and demean those who do serve as being dumb, poor ******* and urban miscreants with no future but to pimp their blood in exchange for a job other than behind a fryolator or gas pump. 


What about me? I'm a democrat, voted for Gore and Kerry and am serving in the armed forces, my incle did 20 and both grandfathers served. For 6 years before that I worked behind that fryolater. Not all democrats are ultra left wing liberal michael moore loving, America hating nuts. If that is so, i guess the far right must be anti-government no tax militia men, kinda like Tim McVeigh....


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

USNMA,
I see you live in the Commonwealth of Virginia, not the Commonwealth of Massacusetts. While both states may be Commonwealths, that about ends the similarities. 

I guess nobody in MY family ever served in the armed forces, ever. (Father, USMC, Korea 1952- 1953, wounded 3 times. He's 10% disabled, shoulder injury due to shrapnel, shot once in forearm, and once in buttocks cheek while on the ground) Went on to be a Boston cop, 35 years, Walter Scott Medal Of Honor winner 1962, highest award for bravery awarded. If I am ever 1/3 of the man my father is, I'll consider myself lucky. 

Gee, I would have served in the mid 80's but the best advice I ever got was given to me by my old man..... "Don't join anything you can't quit." Back then you couldn't give Marine boot camp a "test drive" and pack it in after a couple of days with no consequences like now. So, that being said and alot of deep thinking around the bonfire drinking a 6-pack, I decided not to join. Not because of a lack of desire to serve, there just wasn't any reason to go join, like there is now. Next best thing was join the cops, so here I am. 

Middle of the road / right-wing DemocRATS in Massachusetts are like and would be considered ultra-left-wing liberals like Feinstein &amp; Pelosi where you come from. Just take a look at out Congressional delegation and draw your conclusions from there. The only one worth anything is Lynch and he's from a working class neighborhood in Boston. He actually was an ironworker, a real job, unlike the rest of those slobs in Congress. The rest of our delegation can go to Afghanistan &amp; stay there for all I care. Don't even get me started on our 2 Senators. Long Jawn Giggalo &amp; hic, er, ahhhh, Teddy "designated driver" Kennedy.

Nobody here would dare mock a man in uniform currently serving. We may jest and joke amongst ourselves on here but we never jump on a serviceman or servicewoman unless they make a ridiculous post, like you just did. 

Feel free to vote for Al "I invented the internet" Gore and John "I married a billionairess" Kerry. Feel free to vote for Hillary "I did not have sexual relations with that woman" Klinton. Oooops, that's not what she said, that's what her philandering husband said while he dropped the ball on terrorism and let the serpant slide under America's door. Vote for Nader for all I care. Just don't post something and not expect a harsh reply.

By the way, M*A*S*H was a good show the first couple of seasons. Then they let uber-liberal Alan Alda become executive producer &amp; it became his personal anti-war diatribe and the show was never the same.


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

Housingcop,
I live in the Commonwealth of Virginia, not by choice but by orders. If I had my choice I would still be in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts, near my family, with my wife, near all my friends, enjoying everything I enjoyed before I decided to enlist in the Navy. I'm not knocking for you not serving, thats your choice and I respect that, my point is just because someone is a democrat does not mean they are anti-military, anti-USA. And just because someone is a republican doesn't mean they are pro-military. There are A LOT of morons out their that make all democrats look like idiots, and unpatriotic jackasses, but not all of us are. All I hear down here in Virginia, is hey Liberal why don't you go home, and Liberal this and liberal that, I guess my Massachusetts license plate and Kerry sticker imply that I am an ultra left idiot, which I am not. I don't consider my post ridiculous just pointing out that not all democrats are horrible people and should be sent to Afghanistan. I also will disagree with you about your middle of the road, right wing dems being ultra liberal, I consider myself middle of the road, slightly left even. I believe in both the death penalty and abortion, I believe in some gun control, not to the extent that no one should have them but I dont think they should be given out like candy either. I believe we should be able to defend our nation and while I didn't vote for Mr. Bush either time I do respect him and do not bad mouth him, after all he is my Commander-In-Chief and would be honored to meet him. Apologize for the length but needed to respond to the "harsh reply"


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Just callin' it as I see it, that's all.

Show me once since we have invaded Iraq where one or both of our Senators have come out in favor of anything out President has done or our soldiers accomplishments within Iraq?

Osama Bin Meehan, the esteemed "Mr Term Limits" from the 5th Congressional District seems to fit in what I *cut & pasted *from a funny email sent to me. These are not my ramblings per se that I posted here. Although I agree with 98% of it, I chose not to edit it to my taste & liking. I just kept it as it was sent to me for others amusement or befuddlement.

I guess you are getting painted with the same liberal moniker in VA that seems to follow everybody from Massachusetts where ever they go to vacation or move to. While in TX recently I had to explain to some shotgun totin', big belt buckle wearing hillbilly that I was probably more of a staunch Republican / Bush backer than he was. In the end, after a couple of Lone Stars we parted as buddies, but anyway........

Vote Democrat if you feel the need. I know I won't until the party cleans house here in Mass & nationally. Until then, I will keep my votes strictly Republican in national elections. By the way, you can ditch the Kerry-Edwards sticker off of your car now. They lost you know. Or haven't you heard??


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

HC, I agree with you...I haven't served in the military because, like you, there was nothing "big" going on and I had a good job when I was of age. Now, when my training, experience and education would benifit our forces, I am forbidden to join because I'm "too old"...yet we can't set a maximum retirement age for police officers...just work 'til you drop!  

My family has fought every war since the "French and Indian" (sorry, "native american") war. Yep, that's the revolution (kinsman dead at the defense of West Point...name on the monument; two grandfathers (great whatever) in the State's War; my grandfather in the World War, Part One (27th division at Abele), my Dad in Korea and my cousin in Vietnam. Many friends have fought in Grenada, Panama, Gulf War, Kosovo and Iraq...not to mention Beruit (sp?)!

USNMA, anyone who voted for John Kerry or "Algore" is a bolshevik. If your political sensibilities are as you say, you should be voting republican. The democratic party is not "your dad's democratic party". They are the party of special interest and entitlement. In short, the communist party. :evil:


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

USNMA, thanks for serving, but do your self a favor and remove that Kerry bumper sticker.


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

USNMA,
Good for you, stand your political ground and do not back down from your principles. Both parties represent the best and worst of this country and both represent political crooks and special interest groups, equally. I am a pure centrist and not a member of either party and I am damn proud of it! I feel this country would be better served if we got rid of the Bushes and the Clintons, although I do think that George is more trustworthy than Bill. Bush's personality is not the problem, his policies are. Am I supposed to trust him with Social Security after he expanded Medicare and put this country in billions of dollars in debt? Iraq.....good deed, now a nightmare. The economy-no leadership, just tax cuts.
---Go McCain '08


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Fedcop, social security was in trouble long before Bush took office.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

What about Condi is 08? I think she is more aligned with the ideals of the Republican Party then Mccain is. I think she would tough as nails and would stand up to any foe. Plus she LOVES the NFL, stated in the past her dream job would be the Commissioner of the league.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think John McCain is brain damaged: if you think John Bolton is a loose cannon and George Bush is a cowboy, get a load of McCain's temper and the stuff he says. I respect his service in Vietnam, but I think charlie wrecked his mind...he'll get no vote from me. Voting for Senator McCain is similar to voting for Perot or Buchanan: it makes you feel good, but flushes the country down the toilet (as in ensuring a democrat, i.e. bolshevik, victory).

Condi all the way! 

For all you McCain fans, here's your dream ticket: McCain/Spector 2008...how about McCain/Hagel 2008: just more pretend republicans. :evil:


----------



## USNMA (May 2, 2005)

Hello,
First off, the Kerry sticker will be gone as soon as I get my Reilly for Governor sticker. Second, while there are some things about the Republican party I like, mainly my pay raise and increase in housing allowance when it comes down to it I am more a Democrat than Republican, just because someone votes for one person does not classify them in any category, except a voter, something fewer and fewer people do lately. I guess I may not be a true dem because I do not go down the ballot and vote the party, I have and will continue to vote for republicans as long as they are more than their opponent. The dems are not the only party of special interest and entitlement, that goes for republicans just as well. I think Mr. Bush's plan for social security is a big mistake and our country can't afford all these tax cuts. By the way Virginia has higher taxes than Mass. I bought a newspaper, 5% tax, went to eat near my base, 12% meals tax.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

HousingCop";p="64121 said:


> Gee, I would have served in the mid 80's but the best advice I ever got was given to me by my old man..... "Don't join anything you can't quit." Back then you couldn't give Marine boot camp a "test drive" and pack it in after a couple of days with no consequences like now. So, that being said and alot of deep thinking around the bonfire drinking a 6-pack, I decided not to join. Not because of a lack of desire to serve, there just wasn't any reason to go join, like there is now. Next best thing was join the cops, so here I am.





dcs2244";p="64164 said:


> HC, I agree with you...I haven't served in the military because, like you, there was nothing "big" going on and I had a good job when I was of age.


It's hard for me to imagine how this "hindsight history"-type-of-thinking kept you guys from serving in the 80's? When one enlists in the Armed Forces; active or reserve (as I did in 1984, USMC) you never know when, or where, diplomacy will fail and within weeks or months you're being deployed to any one of the world's danger zones...ready to do what you signed-up for. Nobody could possibly have predicted then, that any one of those global "hot-spots" might not result in a larger U.S. military role and greater U.S. intervention: El Salvador, Nicaragua, Panama, Columbia, Grenada, Lebanon, Libya, Syria, Korea, on, and on, and on...

How about the big, bad Soviet Threat? Reagan era saber-rattling? The Evil Empire, etc...? Our country's standing troop strength will never be that high again, but it had to be then, as well as our enormous defense spending, in order to stare down a rival superpower. 
I was in Europe with the Marines in 1986, and there was every reason back then to believe that when we trained with our NATO allies on OUR side of the Berlin Wall, that the enemy and possible fight we prepared to face were very real.

Let's not forget the 1983 Beirut barracks bombing that left nearly 270 of our Marines dead. That news was enough to make many enlist, and certainly influenced my decision to join the Corps.

Bottom line is, we all have our own sense of duty and have answered that call differently. I respond to your posts only to remind all (without trying to sound like a recruiter) that if you want to serve in the military, but remain on the sidelines until that "big" conflict comes along, well then you might just be doing yourself and this country a disfavor.

If everyone had this mentality, the draft would need to be reinstated; and without excellent volunteers... the battle preparedness, warrior skills and fighting spirit of our servicemen and women would inevitably diminish during so-called "peace-time".


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Garda,
Good points but I chose not to enlist in the 80's because everybody knew that veterans preference was not being handed out and hadn't since 1975. Those who served in Panama & Grenada were Special Forces or other specialized units. Marines who were in Beirut were only a small fraction of the USMC. I am not sure of numbers, but only a very small fraction of the Armed Forces in this time frame saw actual combat.

Today, we have a clear threat to national security and a valid enemy who we have openly battled & will hunt down & destroy. Standing atop a guard tower on the 38th parallel in Korea or looking across a wall at one of those funny hat wearing Soviet Border Guards didn't appeal to me then and it doesn't now.

I didn't get to where I am today by looking into my crystal ball and seeing a percieved threat 4, 5 or even 10 years in the future. Nobody has that ability. I had a choice of joining the military or the cops & chose the cops. Everybody knew back then that the Soviets were running on fumes and the North Koreans were starving. The only real bad "terrorist" we had was Libya's Momar Khadaffi and now he's even renounced his past ways.

Who would have known back then that our "friends" in Afghanistan fighting the Soviets and our "friends" the Iraqi's who were fighting the Iranians would be tomorrows enemies?

All I can say is that I find one of those "Reilly For Govenor" stickers, I want to send it to USNMA. I'll do anything or send anything to him as long as it is used to cover up that retched sticker on his car. They remind me of bumper cancer. I drive all over and take great pleasure in getting in front of those Volvo driving fools who still have those Kerry-Edwards stickers on their cars. When they see the *W'04* and *W*inner stickers, you can see their look of abject horror and the pure joy of my smile in the rearview mirror. Small things like that make my day. HC


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

Garda,
You are absolutely right about the excuses people give for not serving our great country. We find the same excuses in the Bush administration. People like Rumsfeld, Wolfewitz, Pearl and Cheney all had "other priorities" when it came time to raise their right hands. Yet, these Chicken-Hawks have no problem sending thousands of young Americans into a battle zone. Although I fully support the Iraq war, it is extremely poorly managed and Rumsfeld should be held accountable! I am really perplexed by the notion that if you vote Democrat you are a "Bolshevik", but if you never serve in the military you are noble...?


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

dcs2244,
Condoleeza Rice is an appointee, not a politician and she has never been involved in a political campaign. That being said, She zero chance of winning the presidency in 2008. However, she may be put on the ticket as Vice-President. Also, Republicans have to win the south to get to the White House, and I am not so sure Condi is popular in that region of the country. After all, a recent poll taken in Louisiana and Arkansas has Hillary Clinton's favorable rating above 50%. That should sound some alarms for Republicans.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

True Ms. Rice is not a politician but she happens to be one of the smartest if not the smartest person in Washington. Her credentials are amazing and I think if she was a man we would all be talking about her more. I think if the dems get their way and Hillary runs who better to beat her then a female! I think if you through that race at this country the results will be like the last two elections. People will vote for the ideals and the platform of the party. Besides if history is to be made I would certainly rather see Condi's face for the rest of time then as Jay Severrn would say that "communist b*tch's"


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

through = throw. in the last post


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

HousingCop";p="64260 said:


> Garda,
> Good points but I chose not to enlist in the 80's because everybody knew that veterans preference was not being handed out and hadn't since 1975. Those who served in Panama &amp; Grenada were Special Forces or other specialized units. Marines who were in Beirut were only a small fraction of the USMC. I am not sure of numbers, but only a very small fraction of the Armed Forces in this time frame saw actual combat.


FedCop, AMEN BROTHER.

Housing Cop, as you know... there are no enlistment clauses which promise "veteran status", or guarantee you "combat experience".
For that matter; "Death, Injury or Torture at the hands of the enemy" cannot be ruled out either.

I apologize for this reference, but it sounds almost "Clinton-esque" of you and dcs2244 to be expressing what appears to be envy and resentment at the fact that if you could join the military today, then "vet status" and "actual combat" might be more likely now, then your estimates were for receiving them back in the 80's?
By this I mean, when 9/11 occurred and Dubya's leadership abilities and resolve shined in a time of extreme national adversity, it not only calmed a nation, but defined his presidency and secured him a place in history. Shortly thereafter, former President Clinton expressed his own astonishing admittance that IF ONLY 9/11 had happened while he was president, he too would have had a chance to lead the nation with greatness, BUT INSTEAD, he was robbed of his rightful place in the history books.

Dare I say, but Dubya chose to serve as president not knowing what was to come on 9/11, anymore than what any recruit knows might befall him when he signs that enlistment contract.

Coulda, Shoulda, Woulda...and...you all know what they say about "if's and "but's"; if IF's and BUT's were candy and nuts, then everday would be Christmas.

I'll will agree with you on that bumper cancer though. A rusty car bumper is better to look at than any John Kerry sticker on it.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Garda,

Let me give you a "for instance" scenario. You are 21, drifting aimlessly but having alot of fun doing so. You have a chance to join the military in peacetime, or join a police agency. Which would you do? Should I tell you what the USMC recruitment officer recommended to me?

I think that enlistment in todays military basically locks you in with veterans status. Please, please, PLEASE, don't link me to any Clinton-esque statements. Thems are fighting words in my book. Klinton had his chance to nip this whole terrorist thing in the bud but chose to ignore it. 

As stated previously, I only put together this thread for the amusement of others who share a similar distaste of the democRATic ideals that the party has embraced. Until they change, they won't get my vote.


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

HousingCop,
Although you have never served in the military, you are serving your country, state and city/town by being employed as a police officer. Being a cop is an honorable profession and often times a thankless one. The irregular work hours, holidays spent away from family and other career sacrifices should not be discounted.


----------



## Jasper (Dec 29, 2004)

REAL men vote Republican .


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

HousingCop";p="64333 said:


> Garda,
> Please, please, PLEASE, don't link me to any Clinton-esque statements. Thems are fighting words in my book. Klinton had his chance to nip this whole terrorist thing in the bud but chose to ignore it.


I probably could have chosen a better example than Slick Willy, but I know from the past that you are not thin skinned, and I respect the fact that you have held-your-own on this website as well.

I too, won't be voting DemocRAT anytime soon either. However, all regimes abroad, and U.S. govt. administrations are of an organic nature: They blossom, They flourish, and then They die. We can only hope that as we continue to reach-out to the moderates in foreign lands, they will not be replaced by fringe elements lurking in the shadows. I wouldn't mind seeing Colin Powell make a run at office (regardless of partisan politics). How about this one...Newt Gingrich for Pres. and Condi Rice VP?
That'll raise some eyebrows I'm sure. :huh:

Okay Lads, I know that I have said this once before...but it is worth repeating in this thread: "If you don't vote Democratic when you are in your 20's, you don't have a heart; BUT, if you don't vote Republican when you are in your 40's, you don't have a brain!!! Repub's think, Dem's feel.......that's an easy choice for me.


----------

